
Using Apple TV for better agile development - wallboard_tv
wallboard.tv is an Apple TV app which lets you hold more effective daily standup and iteration planning. Use the big tv screen to bring the whole team on the same page. Use the apple tv remote to interact with the data.
======
wallboard_tv
Here's the link:
[http://www.wallboard.tv/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=we...](http://www.wallboard.tv/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=website-
post&utm_campaign=announcement)

